# Black Flash Dryer gets way to hot



## mntc (Apr 12, 2007)

My 220v BBC black flash dryer gets way too hot. Do they have a internal thermostat ? Or does anyone know where I can get a wiring diagram for it ?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

There is no temp control?

The other option is to raise it higher off of the platen.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Im with Phillip. If its scorching the shirt you just need to raise it higher off the platen/shirt


----------



## mntc (Apr 12, 2007)

No temp control. and I have it about 15" from the shirts. I think it might have some internal temp control that is not working. The dryer is pulling full current.The heating elements stay on and never cycle off. We have and Brown 110v dryer and it does not over heat. It cycles on and off to control the temp. It also must have an internal temp control because it has nothing on the out side but a on /off switch.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

one of my flash units is like this. Just plug in and start printing/flashing. 15" is extreme. I would contact the manufacturer - your best bet


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

15"!!!!

Wowsers!

Better not use it until you contact the manufacturer. Sounds like a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

mntc said:


> My 220v BBC black flash dryer gets way too hot. Do they have a internal thermostat ? Or does anyone know where I can get a wiring diagram for it ?


Alas, it sounds like you bought a flash without a temperature control. It plugs directly from the 220 outlet to the panel.

I'll bet if you Google BBC Black Flash you will find:
BBC Industries, Incorporated specializes in Infrared Heating Solutions, Screenprint Dryers, Packaging Systems, processing ovens, Inkjet Dryers, Comfort Heaters, and Paint & Process Ovens.


----------



## aztech (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a Phoenix 312mrd belt dryer that won't stay up to temp. It drops to about 150 degrees And i have to reset the processor then it will come back up for a short time then back down. It's so unpredictable i can't even use it. Is this a thermostat issue? i'm praying it's a quick fix. I'm swamped now i have no dryer. Please don't say use your flasher.


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

get a external thermostat, u wire it in and it will keep the temp where u want it. u can find them on ebay


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

I have the BBC 220V and have the same issue...sucker gets hotter than the sun. I was unloading shirts and forgot it was in position and it started to burn my platten. Now I got one platten with blisters on it I need to replace. I called to the manufacture and was told they sell an external thermostat that plugs into the wall socket and you plug the flash into that. What it does is you have the ability to control the current its not really a true thermostate just a current control. I had similiar issues with by little buddy conveyor dryer... I use a fan on that to control the heat but I think in time I will purchase the two voltage current controls.

I believe they are around $200 each.

Good luck


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Now that I think about it my flash dryer does the same thing. Just a on/off switch. It heats up big time I mean I have to cut the big fan on when it is in use but I never burned a shirt and the platen is still good but i have a few tables with blisters every where. 
Never really thought that it could be a problem with it.

Katrina


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> thought that it could be a problem with it.
> 
> Katrina


I don't really think anything is wrong with it. Since there is not an actual temp control they have a maximum heat point..


----------



## Rance (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry about the necropost. Did you ever resolve this? I've got a blackflash that's doing the same thing. It flashes faster than I can print and it's causing my white to flake badly. 

I have it high enough that I can barely clear my screens past it. I temp gunned when curing with it and it's hitting 410 degrees.

Anyone try the voltage regulator? 

It's heating up the whole shop, which is nice in the winter. Not much fun in the summer. 

Thanks.


----------

